# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 & 7mm projectiles

## dkooman

Have the following

6.5mm ELD-M 120 total

6.5mm 140 Sierra HPBT unopened box of 100

7mm 175 ELD-X 65 total

7mm 162 ELD-M 45 total

Like to swap for ADI 2209 or alternatively will take the money

Email me at dkooman@fastmail.fm or PM 021 357 985

----------


## dkooman

The 6.5mm ELD-M's are 140 grain

----------


## Danny

> The 6.5mm ELD-M's are 140 grain


Can I please buy these as I have no 2209 for a swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

keen on the 175 ELDx if you want to sell

----------


## Gerardo

Im keen on the 162 ELDMs mate.  Pm inbound 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## 3hundred win mag

Keen on the 140gr ELDM's, have 2209 to swap as well. PM sent

----------


## dkooman

Yep thats Ok email or pm me ( easier for me)  Say $50 plus post ($6.50)  my account no 03 0915 0303827 000

----------


## dkooman

*

----------


## Danny

> Yep thats Ok email or pm me ( easier for me)  Say $50 plus post ($6.50)  my account no 03 0915 0303827 000


Hi mate. Wondering if this is for me? I understand the other guy has 09 powder which is what you wanted so Im happy to stand down? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dkooman

Correct

----------


## THNZ

Hay man did both the 162 & 175gr 7mms sell?

----------

